# Lighting Regulation



## cbccubes (Apr 23, 2019)

I’m not 100% sure what the WCA means when they say appropriate lighting. Like can it be white light, or yellow light, or what?


----------



## Thom S. (Apr 23, 2019)

I'm not a delegate, but
I have a table lamp that illuminates my whole room like my light and I can see pretty well with it, with the problem that Yellow and White are impossible to differentiate.
Now, if you know this and chose your colour scheme accordingly which gives you an advantage over competitors whom did not know that
Also, if the room is only partially illuminated and certain tables become better than others, that's also unfair


----------



## cbccubes (Apr 24, 2019)

Yeah, that’s the thing. How can you tell when you are able to distinguish yellow and white enough? I guess it just has to be real bright...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 24, 2019)

cbccubes said:


> I’m not 100% sure what the WCA means when they say appropriate lighting. Like can it be white light, or yellow light, or what?



Hmm, where does it say "appropriate lighting"? I can't find a reference to it.

The Regulations state:


> 7c) Lighting of the competition area must be given special attention. Lighting should be neutral, such that competitors can easily differentiate among the colors on the puzzles.



I don't think it's possible to standardize lighting across competitions much more than that.


----------

